# New, super-massive ring found around Saturn.



## Zenas (Oct 7, 2009)

How long did it take them to find a ring the size of 1 billion Earths?

From the same people who hypothesized that the Earth is roughly 13 billion years old.


----------



## Curt (Oct 7, 2009)

They have proof of the age (13-14billion, whatever) of the earth. Look at Mount St. Helens. Those canyons show proof of multiple geological ages which could only have been created over the course of numerous millennia.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes Curt! Not to mention the amazingly accurate rock dating methods that prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the rock at Mt. St. Helens is at least 1 million years old. It's shocking that brainwashed fundamentalists would argue with such data.


----------



## Curt (Oct 7, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Yes Curt! Not to mention the amazingly accurate rock dating methods that prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the rock at Mt. St. Helens is at least 1 million years old. It's shocking that brainwashed fundamentalists would argue with such data.



Amen!


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 7, 2009)

Curt said:


> They have proof of the age (13-14billion, whatever) of the earth. Look at Mount St. Helens. Those canyons show proof of multiple geological ages which could only have been created over the course of numerous millennia.





AThornquist said:


> Yes Curt! Not to mention the amazingly accurate rock dating methods that prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the rock at Mt. St. Helens is at least 1 million years old. It's shocking that brainwashed fundamentalists would argue with such data.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 7, 2009)

Zenas said:


> How long did it take them to find a ring the size of 1 billion Earths?
> 
> From the same people who hypothesized that the Earth is roughly 13 billion years old.



Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## steven-nemes (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the ring is almost invisible so it is not a surprise that they just found it.


----------



## TimV (Oct 7, 2009)

Smooth, Curt and Andrew. We're talking major league blindness, and we don't have to hide behind flag waving science hating fundies to have contempt on a rational level for nerdy arrogant evolutionists. We'll throw verifiable facts back in their faces.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 13, 2009)

TimV said:


> Smooth, Curt and Andrew. We're talking major league blindness, and we don't have to hide behind flag waving science hating fundies to have contempt on a rational level for nerdy arrogant evolutionists. We'll throw verifiable facts back in their faces.



Isn't there something in the Bible somewhere about not mocking blind people?


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 13, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Isn't there something in the Bible somewhere about not mocking blind people?



No, that's bald people. CSB 2 Kings 2:23 From there Elisha went up to Bethel. As he was walking up the path, some small boys came out of the city and harassed him, chanting, "Go up, baldy! Go up, baldy!"


----------



## Skyler (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there's something about blind people too. I'll have to look later. 

Edit:

Leviticus 19:14
Thou shalt not curse the deaf, nor put a stumblingblock before the blind, but shalt fear thy God: I am the LORD.

That's the closest I can find. It's not quite what I was thinking... hmm.


----------

